# Regarding the Motor on my Logan 200-1.....



## Fairbanks (Oct 30, 2014)

Ok, so I have the lathe taken down to parts and assemblies.  The next steps I am planning are cleaning, inspection and then reassembly. I am not sure what to do with the motor, it seems to run fine but needs a good cleaning (I don't think it has ever been off of it's mount).  Here's my question- should I take the motor down completely for cleaning and inspection or bring it to someone that actually knows something about electric motors?  I have a strong mechanical background but have always left electrical stuff to others.

What usually gets me in trouble is thinking to myself- "What could possibly go wrong?"  

As always, thanks for your feedback!

Steve


----------



## Mister Ed (Oct 30, 2014)

Well, I'm sure not a motor guy. I would take an air hose and blow out any openings that I could get air into and then run it. When it pukes, buy a replacement.

I found out the hard way, "what could go wrong" LOL. I ended up replacing my motor .. it needed it, bad wires, etc.


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 30, 2014)

I will echo what Mr. Ed said, just blow it out the best you can. Spraying mild solvents in there might sound good, but the wrong solvent may dissolve some of the insulation on the windings and then you'll have a short in the motor, not good.


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 30, 2014)

Additionally, some solvents are flammable.

Daryl
MN


----------



## John_Dennis (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't recommend disassembling a working motor, there are a number of things that can go wrong.

If you do need to take the motor apart or replace it, you will need to remove the pulley. Pulleys are typically made of brittle material such as cast iron or cheap cast aluminum. They will not withstand the force necessary to remove them. The solution is to use a plumbers torch to heat the pulley until it expands enough to slide off.  Keep the motor shaft cool by dribbling a little water on it.  If you are replacing the motor, you can cut the shaft off with a sawsall and press the shaft out using a backup plate with a hole the same size as the shaft.

John


----------



## TomKro (Oct 30, 2014)

Steve:

  I'm following the crowd on this one.  If its not broken, don't mess with it.  Too many bad things can happen moving around old wires.
  I would recommend checking the ground and making sure the case isn't hot.  If so, then certainly open it up.  
  If you do run into dry rotted wires, the spray on insulation is really helpful.  If you can't mask the area to spray, just use a Q-tip and paint it onto the wires.  

Good Luck, 
TomKro


----------



## Fairbanks (Oct 31, 2014)

You Guys Are the Best!!!   Thanks for your thoughts and timely responses on this.  I will do an exterior cleaning and gently blow anything loose from the interior.  

As mentioned in my earlier post the motor seems to work just fine it's just a filthy mess to look at.

Results to be reported later.


S


----------



## RandyM (Oct 31, 2014)

I took another approach. When I did my mill, I took the motor to a motor shop and had them "make it new". They stripped it down and did what needed to be done. When I went to pick it up, it even had a nice new fresh coat of paint on it. Now I don't have to worry about my 1958 motor.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 31, 2014)

i'm of the other school of thought.
electric motors are very simple to disassemble. 
Don't be afraid in the least, there is no magic being produced inside the metal housing.
 You may even learn something you didn't know before.

single phase motors a lot of times have start and/or run capacitors , which will require a little attention upon disassembly as to not damage the centrifugal switch responsible for start up. the capacitors themselves post no other practical hazard after being discharged.
the internal windings can easily be inspected and tested if necessary.
you can even press a new set of bearings on the Rotor and know first hand that the motor is up to snuff.
of you could just let it run till it dies.
If it sounds good and test's out electrically , i may leave it alone if it's a newer motor
if it's old it comes apart 90% of the time, in my practice.
in either case i wish you good luck
i'd be happy to assist you if you would be interested in learning something about electric motors, and of course disassembly and reassembly

mike)


----------

